# Mixed Breed Pigeons



## smllbonessmllbodies (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a loft with a variety of very different breeds of pigeons. A few of them have paired off and started laying eggs.

One of my pairs is a short-faced English tumbler(hen) and a German beauty homer(cock).

I tried to hand raise their last clutch, but it was unfortunately not successful as it is very difficult to hand raise chicks from day one. 

My plan is to hand raise after about 15 days anyway to be able to bond with them, but I would ideally like them to start off with their parents initially.

So, finally, my question is: I know that the short-faced variety of English tumblers are not able to feed their babies, but I believe German beauty homers can. Will they be able to raise their young successfully if one parent is able to feed well and the other is not?


----------



## smllbonessmllbodies (Jan 24, 2015)

Also, does anyone else have mixed breed pigeons? I would love to see if there is anyone else out there with a similar situation? 

I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

Why are you allowing them to mix breed? You are going to end up with pigeon 'mutts' that may not look very pretty and you won't be able to sell them in the future if you get too many pigeons.

Even your same breed pairs, if housed with other breeds, will cross breed, as they are not faithful to each other, despite what some people think. They stay in their pairs, but they will mate with other birds when their partners are not about.

Its best to house the pairs you want to breed in their own large cage to keep them pure, then put them and their chicks back into the main flock when the squabs are independent. 

Rather than hard raising the squabs form the short beaked birds, foster them out under another pair to raise.


----------

